# 1 21 Great Day



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tough conditions and a long day . 11 came in 11 stayed . But ala in all a great day to be out


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice shootin!


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

9Left said:


> Nice shootin!


Thanks , It's great when the birds work and commit to the spread .Makes for easy shooting and clean kills


----------

